# Groß-Kleinschreibung string Objekte



## debianus (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe da ein Problem:
Ich muss zwei string Objekte miteinander vergleichen, ob sie groß oder klein geschrieben sind, und dann umwandeln in entweder große oder kleine Buchstaben.


```
#include <iostream>
#include <string>

using namespace std;

void main(void) {
string _großer_string = "HALLO";
string _kleiner_string = "huhu";

// Jetzt die beiden Strings auf große oder kleine Buchstaben untersuchen
?
?
?
// Und dann wieder umwandeln in genau das Gegenteil
?
?
?
// Als Ergebniss sollte rauskommen
cout<<_großer_string<<endl;   // Ausgabe: hallo
cout<<_kleiner_string<<endl;   // Ausgabe: HUHU
}
```

Es würde auch reichen, nur den ersten Buchstaben auf groß oder klein zu vergleichen.
Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank

debianus


----------



## debianus (2. Februar 2005)

Hab's selber hinbekommen.

```
#include <iostream>

#include <string>



using namespace std;





string wandle_gross(string _string) {

	if(_string[0] > 96 && _string[0] < 123) {

		_string[0] -= 32;

	}

	return _string;

}



string wandle_klein(string _string) {

	if(_string[0] >64 && _string[0] < 91) {

		_string[0] += 32;

	}

	return _string;

}



void main(void) {

	string gross = "Hallo";

	string klein = "huhu";



	cout<<wandle_gross(klein)<<endl;

	cout<<wandle_klein(gross)<<endl;



}
```


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Februar 2005)

moin


Stichworte:
- isupper
- islower
- toupper
- tolower


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

